# any archers in the house



## justturnin

I am a member of a group that does weekly outdoors outings. We do Pistol, Shotgun/Rifle, Fishing and Archery. I have an old bow but am looking to upgrade. I bought my bow about 15 years ago used and it looks every bit of that age. I am in the market for a good Compound Bow (used) and looking to spend about $200. Looking online I see older Hoyt, Marlins, PSE and Bears. Does anyone have experience with these brands that you would like to share. I would like to be able to hunt with the bow eventually but for now it will be primarily target. I took my bow to a local bow shop and while there the guy worked with me to give me the numbers I need for my new bow, even after I told him I could not afford a bow from him, great service all the way around. I am needing a RH, 70# w/ a 29" draw. Any help or feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## Twig Man

I love to bow hunt . I shoot a Matthews and love it!


----------



## Final Strut

That sounds like a really fun group. I shoot an older Golden Eagle and I love it. I have heard good things about the newer Bear bows and they and the Golden Eagles can be picked up in that 200-250 range. Go to your local craigslist and type bow in the search in the sporting section.


----------



## davduckman2010

:no dice. more please: dont shoot a bow any more since a serious shoulder injury at work but i wack the crap out of some big boys with my horton crossbow and by the way ill be gettin you and strut some primo stuff for you know what soon waitin to see whats comeing out of my logs this weekend so sit tight my freinds  duckman


----------



## UpNorthWoods

I used to be BOW CRAZY! Went from a Mathews compound to a Martin recurve. 

Our local pro shop sells used bows, that's where I would start. A place with guys that know what they are doin. If the bow doesn't fit properly you'll never shoot up to your potential. You can get great deals buying used, just make sure you can shoot it before you buy.


----------



## txpaulie

I got a longbow for Christmas a coupla years ago...

That's a young man's tool...

I returned it.

p


----------



## woodtickgreg

I used to be a bow huntin fool, I would quit a job if you didn't give me the first week of the opener off, a back surgery changed all that though. I did not start bow huntin till I was in my 30's, took 26 deer, only 2 with a gun. I started with a browning bow and then upgraded to a high country. at the time it was winning all the tournaments. 70lb draw weight seems excessive, I would practice with 65 during the off season and then back it down to 60 for huntin season. I learned the hard way that when you sit for hours in freezing temps with out moving you stiffen up and can't draw the bow. I still have my bow, it's heavy by todays standards which makes it quiet due to vibration cancelling, has wheels and not radical cams and a long axle to axle length, makes it very forgiving and smooth for accuracy. People get hung up on the poundage and speed thing, my bow only chronied at 212 fps, but it was accurate, quiet and powerfull with out an excessive draw weight. I shot thunderhead 125 broad heads with easton 2117 aluminum arrows and I could hit a quarter at 20 yards. at 20 yards the arrow would blow right through a deer, bones and all and stick in the ground, I shot one once and went through it and stuck in a tree so deep I couldn't get it out. If I was to buy a bow today I would probably go with a mathews, but they are pricey! I would probably choose a bow with shorter height as I like to be in the thick stuff and small tree stands. There's a lot of good bows out there. My huntin partner changed his bow every couple of years and I shot the same one for twenty and shot more dear than he did without having the latest and greatest. You can ask 10 different hunters and get 10 different answers about which bow to buy. Buy one that fits your draw length, don't get 2 hung up on the speed thing as any modern bow will be fast enough, make sure it fits your hand comfortably and with gloves on, think about where you like to hunt and decide tall or short bow. In my opinion a quit bow is more important than speed, I have seen deer duck an arrow, they can drop a full body height in 3/10ths of a second.


----------



## justturnin

Thanks guys. I am watching a Ben Pearson and a Martin on feebay right now. I am not in a rush for one and don't mind shooting a bow that is used but I also didn't want one that was simply a POS.
For the draw the reason given to me for getting a 70# was due to my size (6'2" 250lbs). He said if I got a lower weight I would outgrow it pretty fast so a 70# would be preferred because I can take it down but on the lighter bows I would be stuck at about 55# max. My current bow is a 55# draw and it is very light for me. I may see about rigging it for fishing when I get a new one.


----------



## justturnin

Just picked up a Mathews on feebay. Cant wait to get her in.


----------



## davduckman2010

very good killin machine you will likey ---duckman


----------



## Twig Man

justturnin said:


> Just picked up a Mathews on feebay. Cant wait to get her in.



Thats awesome which one did you get?


----------



## justturnin

Twig Man said:


> justturnin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just picked up a Mathews on feebay. Cant wait to get her in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats awesome which one did you get?
Click to expand...



The MQ1. I am not sure of the model year but they were made from '98-'03 I believe. It is pretty decked out so I will get it restrung and be ready to go.


----------



## davduckman2010

you will tip one over with that beuty chris


----------



## justturnin

She's here. Boy is she purdy. I will snap some pics later. I was a bit nervous about the 70#'s but I cant tell the difference in the 70 over the 55 that I had before. The string looks brand new, I just need to take it in and get it to a 29" draw.


----------



## scrimman

Being that you're here on these boards, why not make your own? I've got 3 friends that hunt with traditional bows they made themselves. They tell me that they're not hard to make; the main problem is getting the right woods.
I shoot with one that I picked up at a mountain man rendezvous. You might want to try it.


----------



## justturnin

scrimman said:


> Being that you're here on these boards, why not make your own? I've got 3 friends that hunt with traditional bows they made themselves. They tell me that they're not hard to make; the main problem is getting the right woods.
> I shoot with one that I picked up at a mountain man rendezvous. You might want to try it.



Maybe one day I will be able to build my own recurve. I have heard the same thing about finding the wood. I think a lot of people like to use Yew but the correct size is hard to come by. There are a few of the guys that bring their recurves to out Archery meet. I will see if I can shoot one.


----------



## Twig Man

Good luck with it and put some meat on the table. After you practice a while you want notice the 70 pound pull. Be sure to practice sitting down and pulling it. It make a big difference sitting in a tree and pulling her back


----------



## justturnin

Well I took the bow in to swap the 27" Cam for a 29" Cam and discovered the String and cables were far to long and I was losing a lot of power as the Cam was not fully engaging before I maxed out the pull.....CRAP!!!!! Well another $160 to swap all that out and I am slamming the X at 25 yards. I ran out of time and was not able to sight it is at 40 yard so that will come in the next few days. The bow is sweet though even though I could have picked up a much newer bow for the $400 I am into her now. It is super quiet and feels great in the hand. Now to upgrade the sights and guide which will run me close to another $100+. This durn thing is a money pit.


----------



## woodtickgreg

justturnin said:


> Well I took the bow in to swap the 27" Cam for a 29" Cam and discovered the String and cables were far to long and I was losing a lot of power as the Cam was not fully engaging before I maxed out the pull.....CRAP!!!!! Well another $160 to swap all that out and I am slamming the X at 25 yards. I ran out of time and was not able to sight it is at 40 yard so that will come in the next few days. The bow is sweet though even though I could have picked up a much newer bow for the $400 I am into her now. It is super quiet and feels great in the hand. Now to upgrade the sights and guide which will run me close to another $100+. This durn thing is a money pit.


New, a good bare bow can cost between 500-1000 bucks, then add on the sights, stabilizer, quiver, arrows, etc. etc. Your still doing good! 
Pictures please!


----------



## justturnin

Wow, taking pics of a bow is tough. 




















Here Bambi Bambi Bambi........:archery1::bbq2:


----------



## woodtickgreg

I used the same stabilizer on my bow, gave good balance and cancelled vibration which makes sound. shhhhh. Looks like a drop away rest, and a peep, You gotta big hole in the peep for low light? I always liked the small grips of a mathews as I have small hands. I would cover everything in the riser area and the bottom and sides of the site with felt so the arrow won't make any noise if it comes in contact with anything. shhhhh. Good lookin bow, you did good!


----------



## justturnin

woodtickgreg said:


> I used the same stabilizer on my bow, gave good balance and cancelled vibration which makes sound. shhhhh. Looks like a drop away rest, and a peep, You gotta big hole in the peep for low light? I always liked the small grips of a mathews as I have small hands. I would cover everything in the riser area and the bottom and sides of the site with felt so the arrow won't make any noise if it comes in contact with anything. shhhhh. Good lookin bow, you did good!



The stabilizer is off my old bow and is at least 15 years old. It works well but will be replaced with a "Cool" one in the future. The peep is a good size and when its right up to my eye I can see the world through it. I would like to get a new set of sights first. The one that came on the bow is old and very bulky. Then once the sights go a whisper biscuit guide. After that and the Cool stabilizer I should be set for many years to come. At least until I can't stand it anymore and have to have a newer model.....


----------



## Twig Man

justturnin said:


> Wow, taking pics of a bow is tough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Bambi Bambi Bambi........:archery1::bbq2:



very nice


----------



## justturnin

woodtickgreg said:


> justturnin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I took the bow in to swap the 27" Cam for a 29" Cam and discovered the String and cables were far to long and I was losing a lot of power as the Cam was not fully engaging before I maxed out the pull.....CRAP!!!!! Well another $160 to swap all that out and I am slamming the X at 25 yards. I ran out of time and was not able to sight it is at 40 yard so that will come in the next few days. The bow is sweet though even though I could have picked up a much newer bow for the $400 I am into her now. It is super quiet and feels great in the hand. Now to upgrade the sights and guide which will run me close to another $100+. This durn thing is a money pit.
> 
> 
> 
> New, a good bare bow can cost between 500-1000 bucks, then add on the sights, stabilizer, quiver, arrows, etc. etc. Your still doing good!
> Pictures please!
Click to expand...



While it is not $160 the seller did refund me $50 to help me out with the unexpected cost. I had already left positive feedback so there was nothing that made him do it just the goodness of his heart. I know goodwill like this is in no short supply on WB but it is on feebay and it was unexpected and greatly appreciated and I let the seller know. It was an honest mistake and he made as good as he could on it.


----------



## justturnin

Just ordered a new set of sights for her..........:irishjig::archery1:


----------



## woodtickgreg

justturnin said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justturnin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I took the bow in to swap the 27" Cam for a 29" Cam and discovered the String and cables were far to long and I was losing a lot of power as the Cam was not fully engaging before I maxed out the pull.....CRAP!!!!! Well another $160 to swap all that out and I am slamming the X at 25 yards. I ran out of time and was not able to sight it is at 40 yard so that will come in the next few days. The bow is sweet though even though I could have picked up a much newer bow for the $400 I am into her now. It is super quiet and feels great in the hand. Now to upgrade the sights and guide which will run me close to another $100+. This durn thing is a money pit.
> 
> 
> 
> New, a good bare bow can cost between 500-1000 bucks, then add on the sights, stabilizer, quiver, arrows, etc. etc. Your still doing good!
> Pictures please!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> While it is not $160 the seller did refund me $50 to help me out with the unexpected cost. I had already left positive feedback so there was nothing that made him do it just the goodness of his heart. I know goodwill like this is in no short supply on WB but it is on feebay and it was unexpected and greatly appreciated and I let the seller know. It was an honest mistake and he made as good as he could on it.
Click to expand...

That was really cool of him to do that! Maybe send him a small turning as a token of your appreciation. He wont expect that either. I truely believe that what goes around comes around. There is nothing that pleases me more than giving someone one of my turnings. I got the fun of making it, and the joy of giving it away, even better when they don't expect it. I see this happen here on our forum all the time.


----------



## justturnin

Just got some new sights in and threw them on the bow. They are pretty cool. They have a violet LED to light up the pins in low light and a glow in the dark ring around the pins. Maybe not so cool to some but compared to what I have had in the past this sight is freakin awesome for $36 new in box but older model. Off to get my arrows cut to fit my bow and sight her in.


----------

